# Nor Cal Rally In July



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, I have been researching t-shirts for the rally.

I need to know:

1. Anyone interested in ordering t-shirts?

2.How many would you order?

They would probably be between $9-$10, depending on how many are ordered.

Trish


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Chabbie1 said:


> Ok, I have been researching t-shirts for the rally.
> 
> I need to know:
> 
> ...


Trish,
I cant make that rally but Oregon-Camper and I will attend the RUSHMORE RALLY. Could you order a bunch of shirts for that. I'm thinking 2 for now should cover it.








Thanks,
Brian


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Put me down for 2 Trish


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Put us down for three


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Ok, I have been researching t-shirts for the rally.
> 
> I need to know:
> 
> ...


Trish,
I cant make that rally but Oregon-Camper and I will attend the RUSHMORE RALLY. Could you order a bunch of shirts for that. I'm thinking 2 for now should cover it.








Thanks,
Brian
[/quote]

Brian, we could have the shirts say something like Nor Cal/Rushmore Rally! How does that sound?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Put us down for Four!


----------

